# Vista 0x7E Stop Error



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a HP laptop with Vista on it that keeps having a stop 0x07e error. I can get it to go into windows, but after 5 mins it gives me the stop error. I have tried to update the BIOS drivers...but that did not help at all...Thanks for any help you can give me...

Info:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1000007e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	81C5E9F5
BCP3:	859C8BDC
BCP4:	859C88D8
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini112108-20.dmp
C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-87516-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER2E02.tmp.version.txt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi and Welcome. . .

The bugcheck from your posted info -

*0x1000007e (0xc0000005, 0x81c5e9f5, 0x859c8bdb, 0x859c8bdc, 0x859c88d8) *, no driver listed as probable cause.

0x1000007e is the same as 0x7e = SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED = a system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch. The exception here is the 1st parm - 0xc0000005 = a memory access violation.

BIOS is listed as one definite item to look at; another is hard drive space.

I believe the primary reason you are having BSODs is that you are not updated w/ Vista SP1. The install of SP1, the pre-requisite Windows Updates for it and post-SP1 WU must take priority.

Here are 2 Microsoft kb articles on SP1 - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/en-us

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948343/

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

I will try that out today...thanks for the help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If system too unstable to perform some tasks - boot into SAFEMODE - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Working on it right now....I will let you know if it help.....thanks again....


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Well....i tried to install SP1 but it got all the way to the end then said it could not install..and then reverted all the changes....going to try again...not sure why it couldn't install...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Were there any error codes (e.g., 80070005)?

Check in Reliability Monitor first - may be there
START | *perfmon /rel*

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

There is no error code on the screen that says that it did not install....am still waiting for it to finish reverting changes! I will try what you suggested when I can get back into it....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK.

Also check WERCON - not sure if anything will be there re: SP1
START | wercon - hit enter | view problem history


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Its been couple hours now and it still trying to revert its changes....how long does it normally take when it does this..............its not locked up...i can still move the mouse and there is an animation still going on the screen....


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok finally got back into windows....here is the error 0x800F0826...that is the error number I got for why it could not install SP1...I did some research and found that that error means there was an update that was waiting to be installed....so I tried to install and the update failed....I want to try to just run Windows Update, BUT I can only get an internet connection when I boot normally....even if I boot into safe mode with networking...i still can't get it to let me use my network card...even if I try to start the service because it says a depenancy has failed to start....


p.s. my friend is going to owe me big time if I get this fixed for him!


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok I got SP1 installed....was in the process of installing the updates after SP1 then got the BlueScreen again....I have alot of hard drive space left.....I am all out of ideas.....


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone??? i have updated..bios...video...chipset....network card drivers.............help!!!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

SP1 is in... excellent.

I need to get the dumps and system information:

Download Live SysInternals Autoruns from Microsoft TechNet and SAVE it to your DOCUMENTS folder. Then download the attached zip and extract the batch file to your DESKTOP. Then go to desktop, right-click on the batch file and run as Administrator. It will take about 5 minutes for it to run. The output will be in a new folder named TSF_Vista_Support created in your documents folder. Zip up the entire folder and attach to next post.

After that, run the Vista Driver Verifier to help isolate any bad drivers:
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD - usually a 0xc4 - but not always. It will verify your drivers 1-by-1, so it will take some time. To see the status of the Driver Verifier, bring up an elevated command prompt, type verifier - but this time select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". If you find your system to unstable (the verifier generally consumes CPU & RAM), turn if "off" and re-boot. To turn the Driver Verifier off, bring up an elevated command prompt and type *verifier /reset* then re-boot.

If you get a verifier-enabled BSOD, get it ASAP - go to \windows\minidump - get it, zip it up and attach.

1st - please send that zipped-up folder to me. If zipped size is > 1.96mb, split it up - go into folder and make 2 zip files. Post limit is 1.96mb per attachment, but you can attach 5 - 1.96mb files per post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

